# British school vs. international school for American kiddo



## Abenedict (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi guys,
Trying to decide if we will send my 7 year old to a British school or to the international school. Anyone know if it will make any difference with the idea we will be returning to the us in 2-3 years? Will there be an issue when we come back if she attends a good British school? If she attends the international school it means quite a commute for me. Work will pay the high price tag so that isn't an issue. 
Thanks!!!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Abenedict said:


> Hi guys,
> Trying to decide if we will send my 7 year old to a British school or to the international school. Anyone know if it will make any difference with the idea we will be returning to the us in 2-3 years? Will there be an issue when we come back if she attends a good British school? If she attends the international school it means quite a commute for me. Work will pay the high price tag so that isn't an issue.
> Thanks!!!


I'm no expert on US education, but generally speaking, the younger your child is, the less adverse effect they suffer by attending local school. At her age, she will be in primary school and I don't think it matters too much if she goes to a local school. The advantages are she will make friends locally, there is less travel involved and she will gain unique experience of British education. But do choose the school carefully, as standards vary a lot. You can also investigate British private schools.

It's when children reach secondary age that an international school teaching home curriculum is often, but not invariably, the better option, as they will be able to slot back into US curriculum on their return home. Also they will be better prepared for college entrance and SATS.

But I'm sure someone will be here soon with personal experience of UK and US education.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

For expats from a country with a national school curriculum, it's more of an issue. The fact of the varying local curricula in the US makes it more a matter of preference for Americans. 

If you won't necessarily be returning to the same place in the US, there will be a change in curriculum anyhow on your return, so it's your call whether you want to have her make a long commute like that.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## megpb (Jan 13, 2012)

We moved our 8, 7 and 9 month old to the UK a number of years ago and decided to place them in the local primary school (International/American schools were not available in our location). If you do decide to place them in a local school, be aware that the UK system of education starts children in reception (kindergarten) a full year earlier (at the age of 4). Kindergarten = 4 years old, Year 1= 5 years old,etc. but the British children are essentially (in some subjects) a full year ahead of their American counterparts. It is important to note that there is a difference in curriculum and level when comparing the US/UK system. While this sounds like a potentially fabulous opportunity to give your child a bit of a push, it can be a rocky road during adjustment as you fill in what's "missing". Also, as in the States, quality varies from school to school and town to town. School reports and performance information for 2011 can be found by googling ofstead school performance/league tables. Sorry, I wasn't allowed to post a link  

My children attended the local school for 1.5 of the 3 years we were in the UK. We are headed back to the UK this spring. 

That said, it was nice to be a part of the local community, make local friends and "immerse" yourself in the culture.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

If you're going back to the US, then I would stick with the US education system, that way there are no great shocks with either move. 

Jo xxx


----------



## Abenedict (Jan 6, 2012)

megpb said:


> We moved our 8, 7 and 9 month old to the UK a number of years ago and decided to place them in the local primary school (International/American schools were not available in our location). If you do decide to place them in a local school, be aware that the UK system of education starts children in reception (kindergarten) a full year earlier (at the age of 4). Kindergarten = 4 years old, Year 1= 5 years old,etc. but the British children are essentially (in some subjects) a full year ahead of their American counterparts. It is important to note that there is a difference in curriculum and level when comparing the US/UK system. While this sounds like a potentially fabulous opportunity to give your child a bit of a push, it can be a rocky road during adjustment as you fill in what's "missing". Also, as in the States, quality varies from school to school and town to town. School reports and performance information for 2011 can be found by googling ofstead school performance/league tables. Sorry, I wasn't allowed to post a link
> 
> My children attended the local school for 1.5 of the 3 years we were in the UK. We are headed back to the UK this spring.
> 
> That said, it was nice to be a part of the local community, make local friends and "immerse" yourself in the culture.


Thanks! Looking into local private schools. Starting to think that has to be better than having a long commute for both of us.


----------



## Abenedict (Jan 6, 2012)

megpb said:


> We moved our 8, 7 and 9 month old to the UK a number of years ago and decided to place them in the local primary school (International/American schools were not available in our location). If you do decide to place them in a local school, be aware that the UK system of education starts children in reception (kindergarten) a full year earlier (at the age of 4). Kindergarten = 4 years old, Year 1= 5 years old,etc. but the British children are essentially (in some subjects) a full year ahead of their American counterparts. It is important to note that there is a difference in curriculum and level when comparing the US/UK system. While this sounds like a potentially fabulous opportunity to give your child a bit of a push, it can be a rocky road during adjustment as you fill in what's "missing". Also, as in the States, quality varies from school to school and town to town. School reports and performance information for 2011 can be found by googling ofstead school performance/league tables. Sorry, I wasn't allowed to post a link
> 
> My children attended the local school for 1.5 of the 3 years we were in the UK. We are headed back to the UK this spring.
> 
> That said, it was nice to be a part of the local community, make local friends and "immerse" yourself in the culture.


BTW why did your kids only attend local school half the time you were in the uk? Also, any advice on finding a good nursery for my 4 month old?


----------



## TRCUK (Dec 8, 2011)

*British school versus American*

If your employer is paying, go down the private route, without a doubt! Although we do have some very good state schools, the private sector is less of a lottery and not dictated by where you live. That aside they generally offer better facilities, smaller class sizes and extra support.

More and more independent schools, whether they are International, American or British are moving towards the International Baccalaureate (IB) programmes. The IB Programme is globally recognised and accepted for continuing education in American and international schools, and at universities worldwide.This does tend to be offered for the older age groups at the moment but things are changing, and may be worth considering if you are likely to travel more in the future. Also check any potential schools Ofsted reports or ISI reports ( Independant schools inspectorate).


Jenny Hogan


----------

